# Sunday



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had Dinner on the Grounds at my Church Sunday. Awesome service in the morning and in the afternoon with a great meal in between. Thought I would share some pics with my friends here.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks good but I prefer not to eat pot luck because I got food poisoning one time at church. It was our Thanksgiving meal, the Sunday after Thanksgiving, and I figure someone brought left overs that sat out on the counter too long on Thursday. 

I generally now watch who brings what and I eat the food from people that I know practice good food handling. One round of food poisoning makes you pay attention on what you eat and who cooked it.

Not long ago we had a soup and sandwich dinner and the cracker tasted funny. Someone brought saltine crackers that was out of date by 2 years. The crackers turned rancid. I figured it was one of the elderly people in the church that just grabbed some crackers out of their pantry. 
We always go buy new stuff when we take food to church.

Darin


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good food + good fellowship = Good times.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

man now thats a spread of food ! Mmmm Mmmm....


----------

